# Drittanbietersperre kostenpflichtig ?



## SamJan (10 Februar 2017)

Wieviel kostet so eine Drittanbietersperre eigentlich ?


----------



## Hippo (10 Februar 2017)

nix - außer ev Nerven wenn der Provider zickt. Aber die Zeiten dürften langsam rum sein


----------



## Schorenman (31 Dezember 2017)

Es sei denn,man muss dazu bei einer kostenpflichtigen Nummer anrufen


----------



## jupp11 (1 Januar 2018)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/drittanbietersperre-schutz-gegen-teure-abos-im-handy


> Was kostet eine Drittanbietersperre im Handy?
> *Nichts.* Die Sperre durch den Mobilfunkprovider muss kostenlos erfolgen. Lediglich die erneute Freischaltung nach einer Sperrung darf etwas kosten.


----------



## Heiko (2 Januar 2018)

Schorenman schrieb:


> Es sei denn,man muss dazu bei einer kostenpflichtigen Nummer anrufen


Es gibt auch Provider mit kostenlosen Hotlines.


----------

